# Article 10 certificate



## mick g

Hi I have 3 Mediterranean spur thighed ranging in age from 10 to 15 All have article 10 certificate. Two have microchips one doesn't. None of them are in my name.
Can someone direct me how I put them in my name. Many thanks


----------



## ian14

Why do you need them?
You don't need an A10 to own Annex A/Appendix I specimens. The A10 is only needed for a commercial purpose.
If you are planning on breeding then you will need valid A10s to be able to obtain A10s to then sell hatchlings.
It sounds like you have Transaction Specific Certificates, which were only valid for when you bought them.
You will need to reapply for Specimen Specific Certificates. The two that are chipped are just a case of an application to APHA. The one that isn't chipped may need some work to prove that it's captive bred.
But again, unless you are planning on selling them, breeding them, or using them for any other commercial reason, you don't need an A10.


----------



## mick g

Thanks Ian that is helpful. What is APHA? I am planning to breed them as the female is just about sexually mature now and I want to get it sorted before I breed.


----------



## mick g

I just googled APHA (animal and plant health authoritie). Thanks 😊


----------



## LiasisUK

Contact info here National authorities | CITES

If you call or email they're very good at explaining what you need to do.


----------



## ian14

mick g said:


> Thanks Ian that is helpful. What is APHA? I am planning to breed them as the female is just about sexually mature now and I want to get it sorted before I breed.


Assuming all goes well, you will then need to apply for A10s for the hatchlings before you advertise them for sale. For one clutch you pay an initial fee then a nominal fee for each specimen from the same clutch.
Despite what you may read, APHA are actually very helpful!


----------



## LiasisUK

So yes if you wish to breed them you'll need A10s for the adults in your name. 

The one that isn't microchipped will need to be chipped and the chip number put on the application. You may be asked for more information regarding the animal, often a proof of purchase with the name of the seller is enough. Or you may have to contact the seller and get them to write a declaration. 
It is odd that the animal has paperwork and is not chipped, especially for a tortoise. 

The form you require, along with a guide on how to fill it out can be found here Endangered species: apply for a commercial use certificate

You will need to do one form for each tortoise. 

Once you have certificates for the adults in your possession and you have babies, you use the same form to apply for the babies paperwork. You will need to put the parents paperwork numbers (top right) on the application. 
As Ian described the fee would be £31 for the first form and then an additional £1.50 for each extra form in the overall application. So if you apply for 4 baby tortoises it would be £31, plus 3x £1.50. 

Fees are shown here Apply for CITES permits and certificates to move or trade endangered species


----------



## mick g

Thanks to both of you for your helpful answers. I have just called APHA and spoke to a very helpful lady called Victoria. 
There is a slight bit of information that liasisuk is incorrect on. The 2 that are microchiped do not need to be in my name to breed or sell. She explained that once the tortoise has the certificate with the microchip number on it, this will stay with it for life. The owner is irrelevant. 
Hope this helps someone else.


----------



## ian14

mick g said:


> Thanks to both of you for your helpful answers. I have just called APHA and spoke to a very helpful lady called Victoria.
> There is a slight bit of information that liasisuk is incorrect on. The 2 that are microchiped do not need to be in my name to breed or sell. She explained that once the tortoise has the certificate with the microchip number on it, this will stay with it for life. The owner is irrelevant.
> Hope this helps someone else.


Not entirely true, which is a bit naughty for APHA. She is right, if the A10s you have are SPECIMEN SPECIFIC CERTIFICATES. However, the chances are that you have TRANSACTION SPECIFIC CERTIFICATES, which were only valid for when you bought them. In which case, you will need to apply for a new A10 for each as they are no longer valid. They will likely then issue the SSC which is the one that then stays with the specimen for the rest of its life.


----------



## LiasisUK

Yes, as Ian says this may be the case. Many animals are only sold with transaction specific papers.


----------



## SueBoyle

LiasisUK said:


> Yes, as Ian says this may be the case. Many animals are only sold with transaction specific papers.


When a tortoise is sold below 10cms it won’t necessarily have a microchip. I have never chipped baby tortoises.


----------

